# Casting setup question...



## fisherman41 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am coming to Florida soon for my first surf fishing experience, and have been reading up on this forum, but have never posted until now. If I am going to be throwing a simple off the ground cast, but I want to use a double dropper rig, do I simply tie the shock leader to my main line, then tie the shock leader to a swivel and tie the double dropper rig after the shock leader? Wasn't sure if having the rig tied after the shock leader would eliminate the usefulness of the shock leader all together. Thanks


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

That will work fine, I got 30 pound braid, then 150 lb mono.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

The hell do you have 150lb mono for?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Casting Setup*



holicori said:


> The hell do you have 150lb mono for?


You gotta think BIG! :thumbsup: C2


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

For the surf, you don't need a shock leader unless you are targeting sharks. Just some 12-12lb mainline and a swivel to your dropper rig.


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

It was our first time to surf fish last week and we used 25lb for the main line and swivel and dropper also 25lb. 3oz pyramid or 2oz on bottom. Seemed to work.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I use 10# and 30# braid on my surf poles except for the shark pole. The only thing you could call a shock leader is the weedeater line on the shark leader. The other poles get tied to a swivel and attached to whatever I'm throwing. I did get a break off on a little shark throwing a kastaway for ladyfish and trout.


----------

